# we are allow to take cash tip..might as well put a jar that says tip?



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

we are allow to take cash tip..i was thinking making a jar that says TIP

so these bastard pax can at least tip me for short trips..

any 1 doing this yet?


----------

